# Endo: Pump Education



## CHRISSYCODER (Jul 14, 2008)

How do your non-medicare credentialed dieticians bill when they have a lengthy visit with a patient on insulin pump education?  If the doctor "pops" in, OK to bill E/M under medicare credentialed physician?  Thanks!


----------

